# BrookesBeer Bendigo Beers launch Soon



## gava (27/6/13)

Hi All,

I've been following BrookesBeer Bendigo on Facebook for awhile and it looks like that their beers will be soon available to order off their website http://www.brookesbeer.com.au

Currently you can buy it on tap at the UK and hopefully soon some more pubs, At the start you will only be able to order their beers from the website or go into a pub that serves it.

I think they're trying to get a license so you can buy and pickup but not 100% sure on this. Thought I'd give them a mention on AHB because they seem to be primarily on Facebook https://www.facebook.com/brookes.beer

Its nice to see that Bendigo once again has a Brewery and lets hope it continues, So lets get behind the guys and girls over there and order some beers once the store is open.

cheers

Gav.

Note: I'm not associated with them at all or have been asked to do this... etc bla bla..


----------



## Shaneygrog (26/5/14)

More local beers, Great!! I have tried one a while back and it was nice, would like to see more of it around.


----------



## gava (26/5/14)

Think they're getting ready to open up the brewery to the public, cellar door type thing..

gav


----------



## Shaneygrog (31/5/14)

That would be nice. I have only been to two brewery's, Cascade and Wicked Ale in WA. Would be good to have a local to go see, or should that be go drink at?


----------

